
SETI Is Investigating a Possible Extraterrestrial Signal from Deep Space - nav
http://observer.com/2016/08/not-a-drill-seti-is-investigating-a-possible-extraterrestrial-signal-from-deep-space/#.V8SEYIMksgY.facebook
======
okket
FYI: "«Baffling» «signal» «from HD 164595» is probably none of the above."

[http://setiathome.berkeley.edu/forum_thread.php?nowrap=true&...](http://setiathome.berkeley.edu/forum_thread.php?nowrap=true&id=80193)

------
kowdermeister
It would be the ultimate prank if someone could fake such a signal :)

------
Cortez
What if the signal is not artificial?

~~~
kowdermeister
This is the most probable case. No real claim here on the artificial nature. I
think the key thing is in this quote:

> "Basically, if the signal was beamed out into the galaxy without aim or
> direction, that would require an enormous amount of power to actually be
> detected."

So there's too much energy involved, hence it might be artificial.

What I don't see anywhere is details about the signal, but that's probably
what they going to announce on September 27. Sigh, that's a long time to wait.

~~~
Cortez
That seems plausible

